# Mit JS Dateien löschen?



## schoko (4. August 2006)

Hallo,

wie schon gesagt, ist es möglich mit JavaScript Dateien zu löschen?
Ich möchte eine confirm()-Abfrage un bei "Ja" soll eine bestimmte Datei gelöscht werden.

Quasi ein äquivalent zur unlink() Funktion in PHP.

Danke für jeden Tip

Gruß
schoko


----------



## deepthroat (4. August 2006)

schoko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie schon gesagt, ist es möglich mit JavaScript Dateien zu löschen?
> Ich möchte eine confirm()-Abfrage un bei "Ja" soll eine bestimmte Datei gelöscht werden.
> ...


Du möchtest also auf dem Client-Rechner mit Javascript eine Datei löschen? Viele Virenschreiber möchten das auch. Die meisten Anwender wollen das nicht und deswegen ist es auch nicht möglich.

Gruß


----------



## schoko (4. August 2006)

Neein...nicht beim Client...bei mir auf dem Server...


----------



## forsterm (4. August 2006)

schoko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Neein...nicht beim Client...bei mir auf dem Server...


Hallo,
es ist trotzdem nicht möglich, da JavaScript beim Client ausgeführt wird und daher keinen Zugriff auf den Server hat.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## schoko (4. August 2006)

Hmm ja sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. 

Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich sonst noch eine Abfrage inkl. folgender Dateilöschung zu realisieren?


----------



## deepthroat (4. August 2006)

schoko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm ja sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.
> 
> Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich sonst noch eine Abfrage inkl. folgender Dateilöschung zu realisieren?


Da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten. Alle setzen voraus das auf dem Server ein Programm läuft welches dies realisiert - wie z.B. PHP, Perl/CGI, ASP etc.

Gruß


----------



## forsterm (4. August 2006)

Hallo,
um eine Datei auf deinem Server löschen zu können benötigst du eine serverseitige Scriptsprache, wie z.B. PHP oder Perl.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## schoko (4. August 2006)

Hehe ja klar. Jedoch ist die Vorgabe, dass ein Bestätigungsfenster erstellt wird mit einer Abfrage "JA" und "NEIN". 
Mit PHP ist es leider ja nicht möglich solche Fenster zu erzeugen. Alle anderen Sprachen beherrsche ich leider nicht und habe auch keine Zeit mich da reinzuarbeiten.

Die einzige Möglichkeit mit PHP die mir einfällt, wäre es eine kleine PHP-Datei per PopUp zu öffnen und dort die Abfrage per Buttons zu machen. Jedoch hab ich PopUps nicht gern, da die meisten User heutzutage einen PopUp-Blocker installiert haben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. August 2006)

Hier ist das Stichwort mal wieder AJAX. Nach der Bestaetigung laesst Du von JavaScript eine Anfrage an den Server schicken welche dann dazu fuehrt, dass die Datei dort durch das aufgerufene PHP-Script geloescht wird.


----------



## deepthroat (4. August 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier ist das Stichwort mal wieder AJAX. Nach der Bestaetigung laesst Du von JavaScript eine Anfrage an den Server schicken welche dann dazu fuehrt, dass die Datei dort durch das aufgerufene PHP-Script geloescht wird.


Du könntest das auch einfach mit einem Formular machen. 
	
	
	



```
<form method="POST" onsubmit="return confirm('Wirklich löschen?'))" ...
```
Wenn es nicht asynchron sein muß.

Denk aber dran das du solche destruktiven Kommandos immer mit der POST Methode (also auch mit AJAX) verwendest.

Gruß


----------

